# What Does an iPad Do to the Child’s Mind?



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2013)

Interesting read.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 9, 2013)

Not really, what's it even saying?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't really understand the point of that article either


----------



## Enviro (Apr 9, 2013)

Some children play with ipads. Others with crayons. Sometimes they watch the TV. What they do in childhood probably has some bearing on what they're like as an adult.

I think that's what it's saying.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

Is there another page?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 9, 2013)

Is what an iPad does to a child's mind better/worse than what a nexus does to a child's mind? We have a right to know.


----------



## Santino (Apr 9, 2013)

Have you seen what a toddler can do to an iPad?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 9, 2013)

^ yes :-(


----------



## elbows (Apr 9, 2013)

That article says nothing. The article it links to says something. Stuff which in my opinion is confused, contradictory and exaggerated.

For example:

​


> Ms. Turkle has interviewed parents, teenagers and children about the use of gadgets during early development, and says she fears that children who do not learn real interactions, which often have flaws and imperfections, will come to know a world where perfect, shiny screens give them a false sense of intimacy without risk.​And they need to be able to think independently of a device. “They need to be able to explore their imagination. To be able to gather themselves and know who they are. So someday they can form a relationship with another person without a panic of being alone,” she said. “If you don’t teach your children to be alone, they’ll only know how to be lonely.”​


​What a load of bollocks. As if the vast majority of kids who use such gadgets do not also experience real interactions, imagination, etc. Non-interactive television etc are more of a concern, and all the time I spent with my ZX Spectrum did me no harm in learning how to 'be alone', with or without the presence of other people. And no matter how perfect and shiny the screens are, the interactions are hardly free from flaws and imperfections.​


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 9, 2013)

elbows said:


> Ms. Turkle has interviewed parents, teenagers and children about the use of gadgets during early development, and says she fears that children who do not learn real interactions, which often have flaws and imperfections, will come to know a world where perfect, shiny screens give them a false sense of intimacy without risk.
> And they need to be able to think independently of a device. “They need to be able to explore their imagination. To be able to gather themselves and know who they are. So someday they can form a relationship with another person without a panic of being alone,” she said. “If you don’t teach your children to be alone, they’ll only know how to be lonely.”​


 
Turkle is one of those American academics who manage to get away without publishing any peer-reviewed journal articles at all.

http://web.mit.edu/sturkle/www/publications.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2013)

Santino said:


> Have you seen what a toddler can do to an iPad?


 
Yep, my three year old nephew is very careful and uses mine as though he was born with it. Utterly amazing to see how easily he picked up how it works.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 9, 2013)

elbows said:


> That article says nothing. The article it links to says something. Stuff which in my opinion is confused, contradictory and exaggerated.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


 
My ZX Spectrum definitely taught me how to control my rage.


----------



## Poot (Apr 9, 2013)

My boy would play on an iPad all day given half a chance. But that would leave him barely any time for stitching footballs, so we don't let him.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 9, 2013)

It makes them expect more from whatever they have in their hands


----------



## souljacker (Apr 10, 2013)

> “If you don’t teach your children to be alone, they’ll only know how to be lonely.”


 
That's gibberish.


----------

